# Firefox-plugin Und Umlaute



## Mars (3. September 2006)

Das Plugin übergibt (korrekterweise) den eingegeben Text URL-enkodiert.

Gebe ich ö ein, wird die URL http://www.buffed.de/?f=%25F6 aufgerufen. Nur leider wird diese Eingabe von Blasc nicht wieder korrekt umgesetzt, so dass Blasc wirklich nach %25F6 sucht, was natürlich zu keinem Ergebnis führt.

PS: Wäre gut wenn man bei der Bonussuche nach mehreren Attributen gleichzeitig durchsuchen kann und wenn man auch nach Halsketten, Schmuck, Finger, etc. suche könnten anstatt nur nach "Verschiedenes".


----------



## Mars (9. September 2006)

Das Problem ist noch nicht behoben, stattdessen geht nun auch die Suche auf buffed.de auch nicht mehr da dort nun aus ö &ouml; wird.


----------



## Jazmine@Blackrock (1. Dezember 2006)

ist zwar schon ein alter thread - aber das problem gibts immer noch... ? abhilfe möglich?


----------

